# Your Favorite Colnago Paint Scheme?



## 6was9

Just curious... let's see pix of your Nags....


I am trying to pick out a color for my steel horizontal dropout fixie frame that Colnago's going to paint on the frame I am getting. Since they'll paint any Colnago paint scheme I choose I am trying to pick one out but I already have a Flash fork with yellow decal so the paint scheme on the frame will have to have at least some yellow. I am trying to think what color would look good on a chromed lugged steel fixie frame. BTW I already have a Rabobank MXL.

I am kinda leaning toward 00F although it is one of the pre-existing paint job they were offering on the production model...but any suggestion?


----------



## boneman

*Easy- Art Decor series and another tip*

I like the Art Decor series. Hand painted, primarily with an airbrush, and with the requisite little man on the top tube. I have an AD-10 but have pictures of other AD bikes, not from the Trial-Tir site, that I'll post from home.

Tip: Colnago will also paint the fork if asked so consider that as well. Art Decor paint on the fork continues the scheme used on the frame and you won't have to worry whether your Star has the yellow or the white logos.


----------



## 6was9

*D'ya know?*



boneman said:


> I like the Art Decor series. Hand painted, primarily with an airbrush, and with the requisite little man on the top tube. I have an AD-10 but have pictures of other AD bikes, not from the Trial-Tir site, that I'll post from home.
> 
> Tip: Colnago will also paint the fork if asked so consider that as well. Art Decor paint on the fork continues the scheme used on the frame and you won't have to worry whether your Star has the yellow or the white logos.


D'ya know whether I can instruct Colnago to paint certain way, i.e., I've noticed that a same color scheme looks different on different model frames( for example LX10 between MXL & C40). In fact I kinda like your AD10 but I wonder how it'll turn out on a chromed lugged steel frame though. I wonder if I could tell them to "paint black here and there so that it comes out same looking as on this carbon C40 frame" etc or they are free-willed artisans who'll paint whatever they consider is appropriate under the umbrella of a particular paint scheme? 

My thinking is, since they'll paint whatever color I choose, the 00F color might not look too hot on a non-carbon frame that I shoould get a paint job that says COLNAGO loud enough but in a classy way.... BTW neither my rabobank MXL or my C50 have the little guy on the TT...it'll be nice to have one as 3 Nags and no little guy is not fair.

The deal about the fork is that my rabobank MXL came with a yellow decal Flash fork that I thought looked okay back then but now I think I want a white decaled Force fork for it. So the idea is to order this frame with a white decal Force fork and swap the forks. But then the idea of getting a Prescia steel fork for this fixie frame also comes up as well... might look pretty with matching paint job... it will be a rather heavy steel fixie bike anyway so a carbon fork is not really necessary.... what d'ya think? 

Thanks, btw.


----------



## Bocephus Jones

AD4 was my choice. Nice and understated for a Colnago. I really like the Geo scheme too.


----------



## 690MBCOMMANDO

6was9 said:


> Just curious... let's see pix of your Nags....
> 
> 
> I am trying to pick out a color for my steel horizontal dropout fixie frame that Colnago's going to paint on the frame I am getting. Since they'll paint any Colnago paint scheme I choose I am trying to pick one out but I already have a Flash fork with yellow decal so the paint scheme on the frame will have to have at least some yellow. I am trying to think what color would look good on a chromed lugged steel fixie frame. BTW I already have a Rabobank MXL.
> 
> I am kinda leaning toward 00F although it is one of the pre-existing paint job they were offering on the production model...but any suggestion?


I like OOF. Here are pix of my ride..

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=12613


----------



## terry b

Here are my three.

The first, an MxL is in AD20 - by far my all time favorite. White/silver pearl with blue overtones. Very nice on a steelie.

The second is Geo - I loved GEO so much that I hunted high and low just to find one once it was discontinued. It's a Dream.

The third one is my C50. It's PR4, which I'm not really crazy about but since I won it in a raffle, I can hardly complain.


----------



## Bocephus Jones

terry b said:


> Here are my three.
> 
> The first, an MxL is in AD20 - by far my all time favorite. White/silver pearl with blue overtones. Very nice on a steelie.
> 
> The second is Geo - I loved GEO so much that I hunted high and low just to find one once it was discontinued. It's a Dream.
> 
> The third one is my C50. It's PR4, which I'm not really crazy about but since I won it in a raffle, I can hardly complain.


I hate you.


----------



## terry b

Bocephus Jones said:


> I hate you.


You don't really, you just think you do. If you were here, I'd let you ride one


----------



## Bocephus Jones

terry b said:


> You don't really, you just think you do. If you were here, I'd let you ride one


Nice collection of bikes. I'm just insanely jealous.


----------



## terry b

Bocephus Jones said:


> Nice collection of bikes. I'm just insanely jealous.


Thanks, I'm a lucky guy to have those 3.


----------



## 6was9

*I like my PR4*



terry b said:


> Here are my three.
> 
> The first, an MxL is in AD20 - by far my all time favorite. White/silver pearl with blue overtones. Very nice on a steelie.
> 
> The second is Geo - I loved GEO so much that I hunted high and low just to find one once it was discontinued. It's a Dream.
> 
> The third one is my C50. It's PR4, which I'm not really crazy about but since I won it in a raffle, I can hardly complain.


on my C50 especially after seeing the 05 versions. I went thru the same thing before I ordered that frame but PR4 is what I went for and I don't regret it but a Lugged steel fixie is something completely different and needs different paint job...

I thought of GEO but will they paint GEO on a Classic frame though (Mike Perry did say any Colnago color...) not that I've decided that's the color I want.


----------



## 6was9

*AD10 variation...*

Take a look at how AD10 can look different from yours.


----------



## boneman

*Some more*

First one is a mono Titanio in the rarely seen AD-2

Next is a Dream in AD10, yes the colors are different

C40 in AD-2

C40 in AD11

C40 in AD that I've never gotten the number for

Colnago Mexico- Saronni World Champion colors although the actual red was a bit darker

older Colnago Master in blue retinato paint


----------



## terry b

I don't really dislike it, it's just that it didn't grab me the way some of the other schemes did. When I had to pick, it was that or PRAL (the spider web scheme) and I really felt the spiders were inappropriate for such an elegant bike. 

Truth be told, the World Champion version would've been my first choice but I just couldn't stand the wait. Of all the 04 C50 colors, PR4 presented the best compromise.

Geo though, now _there's_ a paint scheme. However, I never liked it on the carbon bikes because they leave off the blue to let the carbon show through. 

It would look really nice on a Classic I bet.


----------



## 6was9

*The fifth one...*



boneman said:


> C40 in AD that I've never gotten the number for


is an interesting odd one. There was a pic in Colnago web site last year that looked somewhat like this one except with white lettering and flame-like orangish red spots...never could get the number either.

On the first Titanio they painted black where (around the seatpost junction area) they usually paint silver on the titanium/ CT frames... gives me slight hope that I might be able to dictate/ specify exact color layouts to Colnago painters ....


----------



## 6was9

*Spider...*



terry b said:


> I don't really dislike it, it's just that it didn't grab me the way some of the other schemes did. When I had to pick, it was that or PRAL (the spider web scheme) and I really felt the spiders were inappropriate for such an elegant bike.
> 
> Truth be told, the World Champion version would've been my first choice but I just couldn't stand the wait. Of all the 04 C50 colors, PR4 presented the best compromise.
> 
> Geo though, now _there's_ a paint scheme. However, I never liked it on the carbon bikes because they leave off the blue to let the carbon show through.
> 
> It would look really nice on a Classic I bet.


I agree with you on spider... when everyone talked about the PRAL paint job I just didn't get it...I couldn't picture myself riding a white spider bike.

And yes GEO...with matching painted Precisa steel fork (or a chromed Precisa...I wonder if they still make chromed fork)... I am starting to develop a headache trying to decide but I suppose this is a good kinda headache... I am going to ask Mike Perry whether his ordering process give any leeway for exact color specification before I decide.


----------



## SPINDAWG

*Here's a couple shots of mine.*

I'm a fan of the Mapei schemes myself. Just picked a scheme that would allow more carbon to be seen. The Geo scheme is also a favorite of mine.Have fun choosing and Terry you are a very lucky man to have all those nice rides in your stable. Do you still have the Vanilla? Man thats a beauty of a bike, probably will be my next frame purchase.


----------



## terry b

Still have the Vanilla and still love it to death. Made a few changes to the saddle (Arione now) and the wheels (Hugi/Ritchey by Excel) but other than that, it's still the same. Great ride fun to just sit and look at.


----------



## russw19

*TM-11 is my favorite recent scheme*

My favorite recent paint scheme is TM-11 but it looks better on some frames than others. 

Here's two frames in that paint.. the first is a CT-1 the second is a Master Track.

Also, you may like this chart... it shows several frames in the same colors so you can see how they look on different materials such as steel, carbon, aluminium, or Ti.
http://www.trialtir-usa.com/2004-colnago/colors/colors.htm


----------



## 6was9

*NL38 World Champion Mapei...*



russw19 said:


> My favorite recent paint scheme is TM-11 but it looks better on some frames than others.
> 
> Here's two frames in that paint.. the first is a CT-1 the second is a Master Track.
> 
> Also, you may like this chart... it shows several frames in the same colors so you can see how they look on different materials such as steel, carbon, aluminium, or Ti.
> http://www.trialtir-usa.com/2004-colnago/colors/colors.htm


I've decided on NL38 World Champion Mapei if Mike can order it for me... I am waitng for his reply. I've always wanted a Mapei color but LX21 is just too similar to my LX23 rabobank MXL. Besides that I've also wanted a white bike and somehow, to me, white seem like a good fixie color. 

00F and AD2 and Geo also were contenders...I've always wanted the Colnago Art Deco little man on the TT though... oh well I guess there always is at least one more Colnago looming around the corner. One thing I've realized after having many many different bikes is that you just cant go wrong with Colnagos...


----------



## merckxman

*Silver*

Silver


----------



## dpower

*Hey 6was9...congrats*

Niiiiiiiiiiiiice choice 6was9!!!

I ordered the Oscar Friere World Championship color scheme on a new C50 from Mike at Maestro about two months ago. I eagerly await his email telling me that he has it in his shop, and he is ready to send it to me. (slobber, drool.)

He did say the the frame is completely finished, and it is supposed to go out with Maestro's next delivery...which should be tomorrow or Thursday. Crap, I feel like a 6-year old on Christmas Eve...the anticipation. (more slobber, more drool.)


----------



## 6was9

*Getting Mapei TT?*



dpower said:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiice choice 6was9!!!
> 
> I ordered the Oscar Friere World Championship color scheme on a new C50 from Mike at Maestro about two months ago. I eagerly await his email telling me that he has it in his shop, and he is ready to send it to me. (slobber, drool.)
> 
> He did say the the frame is completely finished, and it is supposed to go out with Maestro's next delivery...which should be tomorrow or Thursday. Crap, I feel like a 6-year old on Christmas Eve...the anticipation. (more slobber, more drool.)


Are you getting it with the Mapei bits on the top tube? I am not sure what the paint scheme number is for the version of the World Championship color with the Mapei graphics on the TT. I am really crossing my fingers and waiting for Mike's email that he indeed can get me that precise paint job. I'll be getting it with a Presica fork with matching paint job...I am not sure how they'll paint rear triangle on a Classic steel frame though??? All white with a chromed driveside chainstay or in black? All chrome like MXL would be nice too.

Since mine will be size 53 with short head tube it will look a bit contradictory with the "Friere" color though... 

BTW, as I mentioned, your post on that Colnago/ Shimano thread is a classic...You are a poet...I was laughing so hard... No wonder though coming from a future Oscar Friere World Championship C50 rider


----------



## dpower

Thanks, but a poet I am not. Just a simpleton who enjoys an occassional rant. I am glad you enjoyed it, though...it was fun.

Yes, I asked Mike to tell the paint-guys in Italy to slather me in white paint and "cube" me. God knows what I will get back because I think they do whatever they want to do in the paint shop. 

I recently saw a post on ebay for a WC color-schemed Carbonissimo. Very sharp look for that frame. Instead of the whole frame being white, the paint shop just added a bit of extra white paint on the TT and some cubes. 

I am hoping that the majority of my new C50 is painted white like this WC C40, but it will all be good in the end because underneath whatever paint you or I decide upon (or whatever scheme the paint shop decides to bestow upon us) lies a Colnago, right? 

Too cool.


----------



## 6was9

*I can tell ya...*



dpower said:


> Thanks, but a poet I am not. Just a simpleton who enjoys an occassional rant. I am glad you enjoyed it, though...it was fun.
> 
> Yes, I asked Mike to tell the paint-guys in Italy to slather me in white paint and "cube" me. God knows what I will get back because I think they do whatever they want to do in the paint shop.
> 
> I recently saw a post on ebay for a WC color-schemed Carbonissimo. Very sharp look for that frame. Instead of the whole frame being white, the paint shop just added a bit of extra white paint on the TT and some cubes.
> 
> I am hoping that the majority of my new C50 is painted white like this WC C40, but it will all be good in the end because underneath whatever paint you or I decide upon (or whatever scheme the paint shop decides to bestow upon us) lies a Colnago, right?
> 
> Too cool.


You'll enjoy yer C50... although my C50 is not WC fancy colored (PR4 - understated but I wanted that and a period appropriate paint job for the frame) but the ride is... to die for.... I have Look KG486 and KG461 (as well as MxL) but to me Looks are great in that they give you what you put into type of good (I love my 486)... you need to be proficient to fully enjoy....especially the 486. C50 (mine is a sloping one,) though stiff, is just pure joy like the Mapei cubes and all Colnagos but only more so... Enjoy!!! A C50 is that bike you say after riding it " Whoaaaaagh!!!"Dat's vat arm toking ooobout!!!" If I could have just one bike I'd get a C50.


----------



## dpower

6was9 said:


> You'll enjoy yer C50... although my C50 is not WC fancy colored (PR4 - understated but I wanted that and a period appropriate paint job for the frame) but the ride is... to die for.... I have Look KG486 and KG461 (as well as MxL) but to me Looks are great in that they give you what you put into type of good (I love my 486)... you need to be proficient to fully enjoy....especially the 486. C50 (mine is a sloping one,) though stiff, is just pure joy like the Mapei cubes and all Colnagos but only more so... Enjoy!!! A C50 is that bike you say after riding it " Whoaaaaagh!!!"Dat's vat arm toking ooobout!!!" If I could have just one bike I'd get a C50.



Fancy shmancy...I am developing a complex per my color choice.

6was9, you are my new hero with your "bike of the day" collection. Holy cow...clearly you do not have a wife. If you do, she must be quite the understanding lady to let you have a fleet of high-end bikes fill the house.

I'll post a pic of my new ride when I get it built-up.


----------



## WillsDad

*My C40HP & MXL*

The C40 was advertised as a TM12, but per pics on Trialtir's site, its a NL12 for the C50, which is different than the NL12 for the C40. Just to add some confusion, the NL12 for the C40 looks darn similar to the TM12. Anybody follow that? Anway, I think it's a beaut.

The MXL is classic Colnago AD10, and looking for a new home.


----------



## takmanjapan

*My Faves are...*

For an understated Colnago this scheme looks nice. There is also a matching fork that really completes the look. Am thinking of painting my ?????? brand ti bike in this style. 

Jason


----------



## coralhead1

*not mine, but I wish it was...older Colnago*

I wanted to re-paint my Master Piu like this one, but I cant see it happening unless I shell out some serious cash...


----------



## 6was9

*That'sure is nice...*



coralhead1 said:


> I wanted to re-paint my Master Piu like this one, but I cant see it happening unless I shell out some serious cash...
> 
> I am not sure whether they'll can paint that scheme though... I wonder what they call that paint scheme... kinda same as the funny Colnago Spirito posted about a week ago.
> 
> btw you sure have pasted a gigantic pic!


----------



## Bash

*Carbonissimo*

Just picked up a few months ago and will build up soon. You would have to see in person to really appreciate the beauty, probably the best I have seen. If it fits, will be a keeper!

NOTE: Pics taken with 1st gen digital, so really do not do the frameset justice.


----------



## clm2206

My favorite Colnago paint scheme is AD-23, wich I own in my old 2001 C-40. Now I ride a 06 C50 in RB-06 colors, not as sweet look as my C40, but I also like it.


----------



## Alex_C

*....*

*Holy Thread Resurrection Batman!*

2004 - is that a record?


----------



## Bash

Bash said:


> Just picked up a few months ago and will build up soon. You would have to see in person to really appreciate the beauty, probably the best I have seen. If it fits, will be a keeper!
> 
> NOTE: Pics taken with 1st gen digital, so really do not do the frameset justice.



Well, have ridden a few times and still having trouble fitting my 56 year old body. Really need more relaxed angles, like my Merckx MX Leader.

This is a true race bike, built for big guys, very...very...stiff and fast, with no loss of energy.

SIZE: According to Colnago sizing this is a 62cm with a 58.5cm TT, But fits more like a 59-60cm with a 58.5cm TT. Anyway, might consider selling, if anyone has interest, will consider.


----------



## odeum

*i gotta ride an nl12,*

the tm12 was shown in the trialtir catalog probly cause they had no at the time pics of the nl12, the tm12 differs, for one, in that it has lettering on the chainstays... 
here is mine, i did not pick the color. a bit flashy for my taste. 


WillsDad said:


> The C40 was advertised as a TM12, but per pics on Trialtir's site, its a NL12 for the C50, which is different than the NL12 for the C40. Just to add some confusion, the NL12 for the C40 looks darn similar to the TM12. Anybody follow that? Anway, I think it's a beaut.
> 
> The MXL is classic Colnago AD10, and looking for a new home.


----------



## Squeegy200

I really liked the LX10 and the AD10 paint schemes posted earlier.

I also liked the Mapei team paint jobs


----------



## thedips

had to bring this up again because im looking to repaint the nago..

mapei world champ is beautiful.... i know in like 10 more years im gonna love it even more!


----------



## rrr

Hey..
i got my hands on two nag pistas, does anybody know if Colango does repainting?
As the previous owners sponsor did a repainting of the frames, which really sucks big time im definately looking forward to have it "restored"....


----------



## haydos

Pretty hard to beat this one !

I'm ordering one next week - this one is known as PRZA - Zabel


----------



## rward325

04 Mix in PRAL I like it anyway!


----------



## gibson00

haydos said:


> Pretty hard to beat this one !
> 
> I'm ordering one next week - this one is known as PRZA - Zabel



Completely agree!!! I am so tempted....I love this frame/color. 
Are you still keeping your BMC Pro? That bike is killer too.


----------



## haydos

If not the PRZA I posted above - I think this one is pretty hard to beat also!

I havn't ordered the EPS yet - and may well go for a c-50 instead, so if I cant buy it in PRZA i'll be going for this one. I think it is ST02.


----------



## Professor funk

2008 C--50 STRD I love it to bits


----------



## colnago_ed

this is not the best , but i have to show off mine


----------



## haydos

colnago_ed said:


> this is not the best , but i have to show off mine



You're on my podium!

What size is the EP Ferrari? 48 sloping?


----------



## Professor funk

colnago_ed said:


> this is not the best , but i have to show off mine


Whether or not, it's a classic, and I like it a lot.


----------



## colnago_ed

haydos said:


> You're on my podium!
> 
> What size is the EP Ferrari? 48 sloping?



yes , they both sloping 48


----------



## haydos

gibson00 said:


> Completely agree!!! I am so tempted....I love this frame/color.
> Are you still keeping your BMC Pro? That bike is killer too.


Yeah, i'm probably going to keep the BMC - we'll see.

Small hijack here:

I've decided on colour PRZA - now the only thing is do I buy a EP or a EPS...

Price is not the issue, it's just having the integrated headset or not...also I think I actually prefer the smaller tubing on the EP on a small bike (52 trad is my size). I think the headtube/top of the fork on the EPS is fine on a big bike but on a small bike - i'm not sure... and yes...i am THAT anal!

What do you guys think?

And to all you colnago lovers, should it have DA7900 on it (like King Zabel himself ) and build it Milram PRO or should I put Super Record on it? I'm not partial to either really, but some say ShimaNO is sacrilege on a Nago.

I've already decided on:

Bars - Deda Supernatural - trust me...perfect shape for new 11sp campy and 7900
Stem - Deda Zero 100 - 120mm
Post - Record (if campy) Deda (if shimano)
Wheels - LW Gen 3 stds 
Pedals - Speedplay Zero Ti (if campy) - Dura ace (if 7900)
Saddle - Prologo Scratch Nack (carbon) white
Bar Tape - white Prologo tape

Computer will either be a Garmin Edge 305 or a Powertap.

Thoughts?


----------



## colnago_ed

haydos said:


> Yeah, i'm probably going to keep the BMC - we'll see.
> 
> Small hijack here:
> 
> I've decided on colour PRZA - now the only thing is do I buy a EP or a EPS...
> 
> Price is not the issue, it's just having the integrated headset or not...also I think I actually prefer the smaller tubing on the EP on a small bike (52 trad is my size). I think the headtube/top of the fork on the EPS is fine on a big bike but on a small bike - i'm not sure... and yes...i am THAT anal!
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> And to all you colnago lovers, should it have DA7900 on it (like King Zabel himself ) and build it Milram PRO or should I put Super Record on it? I'm not partial to either really, but some say ShimaNO is sacrilege on a Nago.
> 
> I've already decided on:
> 
> Bars - Deda Supernatural - trust me...perfect shape for new 11sp campy and 7900
> Stem - Deda Zero 100 - 120mm
> Post - Record (if campy) Deda (if shimano)
> Wheels - LW Gen 3 stds
> Pedals - Speedplay Zero Ti (if campy) - Dura ace (if 7900)
> Saddle - Prologo Scratch Nack (carbon) white
> Bar Tape - white Prologo tape
> 
> Computer will either be a Garmin Edge 305 or a Powertap.
> 
> Thoughts?



Super Record 11 yes..................:thumbsup:


----------



## haydos

Ended up ordering an EPS today... for 3 reasons really:

1. It's a brand new model

2. Shop said the EP will probably be discontinued shortly

3. The fact that Zabel rode the EPS in the PRZA, not a EP

That's about all really. The integrated h/s seems to be something that Nago's will all have sooner rather than later.

Now the groupset - I played around with 7900 and SR11 today and i'll be going SR, I like the shape of the hoods better. On 7900 I don't like the fact that the lever moves inwards a bit when you pull on the brakes. I've had R11 on the promachine and it is very nice.

I have a bit of a bad thumb (left hand) so i'll just have to HTFU and get used to shifting gears.

Now the 12-14 week wait begins...


----------



## munga

Hi, can anyone tell me which paint scheme I have?










Thanks.
ps: I didn't believe the hype til I bought one.


----------



## merckxman

*Molteni Orange*

Classic forever...


----------



## merckxman

*Colnago Futura*

Take a look here for something very different:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2009/03/art-bikes-colnago-futura-and-colnago.html


----------



## thechriswebb

I don't own any Colnagos. I know it seems like a strange thing to say for a company that is known for it's radical paint schemes, but I think that the various monochrome paint schemes on Colnagos make some of the best looking bikes in the world.

A little more blasphemy? I think the Asian-made, middle end CLX looks best in it!


----------



## Professor funk

thechriswebb said:


> I don't own any Colnagos. I know it seems like a strange thing to say for a company that is known for it's radical paint schemes, but I think that the various monochrome paint schemes on Colnagos make some of the best looking bikes in the world.
> 
> A little more blasphemy? I think the Asian-made, middle end CLX looks best in it!


Perhaps you could post an example of one of these monochrome Colnagos. I've only seen that effect in bare carbon. In the nineties, I loved the multi-coloured Master Olympics with their suberb air-brushing, and fantastic attention to detail - classics. More recently though, I like the minimalistic paint jobs. I didn't like the 2009 jobs with those black lines, or the 2010 jobs. I like the paint jobs to look balanced and enhance the shape of the frame.

I'm a fan of the C-50, and 2008 schemes, such as Fabsroman's and my own. A friend of mine just bought a 2005 C-50 frame in PR-10 - mostly black with blue and white flag effect around the lugging. I think it looks amazing, and so much more so in real life than in photos - a fact I'm noticing more and more with these beautiful bicycles.

I wouldn't call your preference blasphemy though. It's an opinion, and I respect that. It's a different opinion to some, that's all. It makes the world go round. I can wholeheartedly agree with part of one of your sentences too...



thechriswebb said:


> ...Colnagos make some of the best looking bikes in the world.


Yeah, bro. If that's blasphemy, blaspheme away.


----------



## veloci1

Ale Jet is my favorite. but, i tell you that Colnago has the best apint jobs out there. there was a time when the quality had gone down, but, their designs have never gone down.


----------



## Professor funk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZPHcvVumMc

Watch the professionals at work


----------



## thechriswebb

*Black and white*

By monochrome, I mean black and white. Again, I think that the intricate and colorful Colnago paint schemes are beautiful, but there is something particularly gorgeous about the black and white ones to me.


----------



## Professor funk

thechriswebb said:


> By monochrome, I mean black and white. Again, I think that the intricate and colorful Colnago paint schemes are beautiful, but there is something particularly gorgeous about the black and white ones to me.


Ah yes. Now I understand what you mean. Thanks for illuminating.  

It is a fine scheme, and enhances the shape of the frame for me. As I said before, these days I'm rather partial to the simpler schemes myself - especially those with just two or three colours. Well, I would be, wouldn't I?


----------



## veloci1

here is my latest: 2007 Dream HX


----------



## enzo269

MY KOM... I love the polkas!


----------



## Daddy yo yo

i know that colnago has always been famous for its paint jobs. whether "famous" has a positive or negative connotation is in the eyes of the beholder. personally, i've never liked colnago paint jobs - except for the 2009 paint jobs. those were gorgeous! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Pros Closet

Hands down one of the rarest paint schemes.... only 33 ever made.

Futura 2000's version were a collaborative effort between La Carrera, artists Futura Colnago (supplying the Colnago Master pista frames) and United Front. 

Of Futura "Futura, an 80´s NYC bike messenger who opted to deliver packages through the streets of Manhattan on a fixed bike, was an obvious choice for the execution of this project. Having a strong cycling background, he brought a great deal of credibility to the project from a street culture as well as from a bike messenger perspective."

His Poka dot version is one of the coolest bikes we have ever seen come through our shop.... insane in person!

http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Colnago-Carrera-Futura-Master-Pista-Frame-54cm-/400170082581?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item5d2bfee115


----------



## rward325

The Pros Closet said:


> Hands down one of the rarest paint schemes.... only 33 ever made.
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Colnago-Carrera-Futura-Master-Pista-Frame-54cm-/400170082581?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item5d2bfee115


I had to close the window quickly as it is my size! Back in 5!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

fabsroman is biding on it, you have no chance


----------



## icsloppl

thechriswebb said:


> By monochrome, I mean black and white. Again, I think that the intricate and colorful Colnago paint schemes are beautiful, but there is something particularly gorgeous about the black and white ones to me.


You rang?


----------



## nicensleazy

Ah...what a subject...there are so many great colours, I did actually write a blog on this some weeks ago. Hopefully my C59 should be arriving soon!


----------



## icsloppl

The Pros Closet said:


> Hands down one of the rarest paint schemes.... only 33 ever made.
> 
> Futura 2000's version were a collaborative effort between La Carrera, artists Futura Colnago (supplying the Colnago Master pista frames) and United Front.
> 
> Of Futura "Futura, an 80´s NYC bike messenger who opted to deliver packages through the streets of Manhattan on a fixed bike, was an obvious choice for the execution of this project. Having a strong cycling background, he brought a great deal of credibility to the project from a street culture as well as from a bike messenger perspective."
> 
> His Poka dot version is one of the coolest bikes we have ever seen come through our shop.... insane in person!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Rare-Colnago-Carrera-Futura-Master-Pista-Frame-54cm-/400170082581?pt=Road_Bikes&hash=item5d2bfee115



Wow, 45 bids with 4 days remaining. Pretty serious...


----------



## Karbon Kev

Salsa_Lover said:


> fabsroman is biding on it, you have no chance


Do you know if Fabrizio got this? I see it went for over $12k in the end, wow .... but worth every penny! Gorgeous!!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

holly smokes ! that was a $10K paintjob.

why not but a new frame for $2000 and have it custom painted for $1000 more ?


----------



## fabsroman

Karbon Kev said:


> Do you know if Fabrizio got this? I see it went for over $12k in the end, wow .... but worth every penny! Gorgeous!!


I am late to the thread. LOL

I am sitting here wondering how the heck you guys know I was watching that frame and bidding on it. Thing is, I was looking at it to use it, and there is no way I would want to use a frame that nice and that rare, especially at $12,000. Just like I don't race or ride in large groups on my carbon fiber frames.

I am still sitting here smiling at the comments.

Almost made an offer on an Extreme C in PR82 Saronni colors the other day, but there were too many nicks on the frame for my liking.


----------



## Karbon Kev

fabsroman said:


> I am late to the thread. LOL
> 
> I am sitting here wondering how the heck you guys know I was watching that frame and bidding on it. Thing is, I was looking at it to use it, and there is no way I would want to use a frame that nice and that rare, especially at $12,000. Just like I don't race or ride in large groups on my carbon fiber frames.
> 
> I am still sitting here smiling at the comments.
> 
> Almost made an offer on an Extreme C in PR82 Saronni colors the other day, but there were too many nicks on the frame for my liking.


Of course you wouldn't use it Fabs, you get it and keep it as part of your collection. As rare as one of 33 is, of course someone has the prototype on the bay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/FUTURA-2000-COLNAGO-PROTOTYPE-ROAD-FRAME-1-1-RARE-NEW-/160507106545


----------



## Karbon Kev

Salsa_Lover said:


> holly smokes ! that was a $10K paintjob.
> 
> why not but a new frame for $2000 and have it custom painted for $1000 more ?


Because it wouldn't be right! Sacrilege I reckon.....


----------



## fabsroman

Karbon Kev said:


> Because it wouldn't be right! Sacrilege I reckon.....


Nah, it would be because it would be smart and reasonable, and not all the people on e-bay are smart and reasonable.

FYI - I already saw that other Futura frame on e-bay. If I am not mistaken, it is too big for me anyway.


----------



## knakhemel

Still wanna know the number of the colorscheme on that C40?
It's not an AD scheme. It's the E1 color from around 1995/1996.


----------



## nicensleazy

I was very kindly sent in this picture to Colnago Con Brio, very nice paint job and different!


----------



## Salsa_Lover

cool !

I will wait for a C59 on LX10 or AD22 before deciding


----------



## one80

nicensleazy said:


> I was very kindly sent in this picture to Colnago Con Brio, very nice paint job and different!


Maybe I should've waited a bit and got the C59 instead...


----------



## 19surf74

merckxman said:


> Classic forever...



More pics of the molteni please. I'm looking for a MXL in molteni right now!


----------



## chuckice

Saronni but I'm definitely biased...


----------



## Karbon Kev

Salsa_Lover said:


> cool !
> 
> I will wait for a C59 on LX10 or AD22 before deciding


You'll be lucky .....


----------



## jet sanchEz

Does anyone know what paint scheme this is called? It is on a Master Olympic...what year would it be? I like it a lot.


----------



## knakhemel

This is a custom scheme. Only the decals are standard. Colnago Started with these decals in 1997. The fork is probably a Colnago Force fork. This fork was not born yet in 1997. If it came with the frame then I think the whole bike dates from around the year 2000 or later. You can determine from which year a Master is, by checking little details on the frame (seatpost and bracket lug and headtube/lug area). The picture is to small to check out these details unfortunably.


----------



## jet sanchEz

Great info, thanks. I didn't know Colnago did custom paint jobs, I thought as close as they got was the Decor thing.


----------



## fabsroman

jet sanchEz said:


> Great info, thanks. I didn't know Colnago did custom paint jobs, I thought as close as they got was the Decor thing.


If I had to guess, I would guess that this custom paint job was done by somebody other than Colnago. It appears that the headtube lugs have been painted. If this frame is a Master, those headtube lugs are supposed to be chrome.


----------



## VBKLINGEN

I think the scheme is Saronni PR082, I orderet it three years ago, and It was not custom


----------



## FrenchNago

*Wx07*

WX 07 but its a keeper


----------



## jet sanchEz

I like this one a lot, which one is it? Any idea of the year of this bike? I like how classic it looks.


----------



## FrenchNago

jet sanchEz said:


> I like this one a lot, which one is it? Any idea of the year of this bike? I like how classic it looks.


that is an NL14 I'd say about 2004


----------



## Mustfly

*92 Nag*

I guess my favorite Nag paint scheme would be the one I ultimately chose to buy back in 92. Colorado Cyclist was blowing out the $900 Conics for $399. I was hoping they had a purple and white one in 58cm. As was the case they had exactly ONE in that color and size. I'm still riding that bike to this day. I was 34 when I bought it. I turn 53 this month and I'm still very proud of my "ride". I've only changed a few things (mainly comfort issues) such as going to a longer, but higher extension on the stem and STI brifters. Other than that...same bike. I've got some very minor mobility issues in my cervical spine, so a 90 deg stem with longer extension worked best for me. I'm not a hammerhead anymore, but still love to go out on a 10-12 mile "criterion" type route in the country and blast as best I can. I spin a 175mm crank and a 12-21 7 speed cassette. Still use an Avocet 45 cyclometer with cadence...no extra frills, and it's been bulletproof. I'm a fireman over in the middle east and will go home on leave late summer....and am really looking forward to some nice morning routes on the ole Nag.


----------



## zoikz

AHHHHHHH!!!!! Get that thing off the Colnago!
My eyes, my eyes, they burn!


----------



## rward325

Things that have been see can not be unseen! I understand you have cervical spine issues but that is a little extreme unless you have undergone a fusion in your C-spine.


----------



## Mustfly

Eazy big fella. Remember those cervical issue I mentioned, plus this was my setup for doing tri's. Wow,...my first day on the forum and I've locked horns with a bike snob already


----------



## zoikz

Geez, can't even take a joke?
If you are having issues with your cervical spine then putting on bar extensions is not the thing to do. It will rotate your upper body downwards and you'll have to extend your neck more to be able to see over the bars....ie. makes the problem worse.
Getting an positive rise stem, such as you have will go a long way towards this. There are some other approaches. (p.s I never make fun of positive rise stems)
When you put such a big hunk of metal on the front end, you really compromise 99% of the bike handling. It's front and top heavy. To do that to a Colnago, who despite all the praise for paint and finish, really are the legend they are because of the way they handle....then what you are doing is sacriledge. 
Your bike looks like poo. It's like putting a rear spoiler on a 68 fastback Mustang.


----------



## Mustfly

Ummm,...I'm pretty sure the little smiley face meant I WAS joking. Also,...as I said before,...that was my triathlon setup. I always have a reason for doing ANYTHING I do, and since you don't know me, please spare me the details on bike dynamics and ergonomics. I've hammered out many thousands of miles at home and abroad. Thanks....was just posting a picture of my favorite color Colnago, as the thread requested.


----------

